# Moment of Truth: Dogwood Root Wad



## MRDucks2 (Dec 4, 2018)

Blanks from the trunk of the Spalted Dogwood have been great. I am happy with the reveal on the root. 







Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 4, 2018)

Looks good Mike!


----------



## mark james (Dec 4, 2018)

Some nice colors in that mess!  My band saw wouldn't be up to the next few steps, but I suspect you'll have some nice projects.


----------

